# Delmarva Miniature Club



## natstables (Apr 11, 2011)

Delmarva Miniature Horse Club proudly presents its 22nd annual AMHR/ASPC Horse show 

June 4-5 2011 Harrington DE

judges *Roger Parulski ( AMHR NATIONALS PERFORMANCE JUDGE)* and Debra Howell 

attached is the flyer and prize list

 if you have any questions call Toby OBryan at 302-736-0673 or email me at [email protected]
​

11Entry.Delmarva11.doc

11Premium.Delmarva11.doc

2011ClassList.Delmarva11.doc


----------

